# Cap 2 Cap



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Anybody doing Capital to Capital tomorrow?

Looks like the weather will be great!

I'm starting in Jamestown.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

How was the ride? Weather was pretty crappy, huh? Post some pics if you have any.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

varoadie said:


> How was the ride? Weather was pretty crappy, huh? Post some pics if you have any.



The wife was(is) in the mountains with her mom and Grandmother for mothers day, so she has the camera.

The ride was great. Rain threatened all day but it never really came. A little spit once or twice but nothing of any consequence. It got a little chilly once or twice but I'll take that over 90 degrees.

It is a nice route with very slight rollers. I went up with a group of 12. 9 of us did the full century. As a mother's day gift, a friend of mine who is a very strong rider, brought his wife (my level rider), stayed with us and pulled us at 19 - 22 the full 100 miles. Our on the bike average was right at 18. 

I have done a couple of faster century, but never any as easy. It was great not having to pull at all.

The rest stops would good and the BBQ lunch was great!

Great Fun!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thanks lifelover*

Appreciate the ride report. I live about 25 mi nw of Richmond and it rained all morning and into the afternoon. I should have gone anyway according to what you said. That's a pretty good pace you did, tons of cool scenery. BBQ sounded yummy, too. I'll catch you guys on the next ride. KD


----------

